

Ask HN: What is your Evernote setup? - vrobancho

I was wondering how you personally organize and sort your notes on evernote?<p>I have 2 Notebooks titled Sorted / Unsorted 
Whenever I clip or save an article on the web it goes to unsorted by default.<p>After reading I then drag the article to the sorted notebook and then to the appropriate tags.
======
filipmares
I use it for everything. My notebooks look something like this Receipts (fwd
via email receipts/tickets/confirmations), GTD (todos, to read, to buy, etc.),
Code (html/js/css/code articles), Pulse News (my Pulse saved stories
<http://pulse.me>), Work (all work related notes), Design (pretty images,
design, icons).

New fullscreen mode on OSX makes evernote a joy to use.

Hope this helps!

